# Sugar free stir fry sauce?



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm craving stir fry... anyone have some yummy, non-sugary sauce ideas?


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry, I don't, but I'm subbing because I was planning on making stir-fry tonight and I need a good sauce!


----------



## twopinknoblue (Feb 22, 2007)

Try this and omit the brown sugar. The orange juice makes it sweet enough.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

My favorite no-sugar flavors for stir fry are chile and garlic sauce (which is spicy), or black bean and garlic sauce (which isn't), or a combo of the two (both are purchased sauces, the black bean has a small amount of sugar, but it's not a main ingredient). I mix it up with a little soy sauce, a little toasted sesame oil, a little chopped ginger, and some rice vinegar or white wine. It really doesn't take a whole lot of sauce, since I just want to "glaze" everything with it. I pull everythign out of the pan right before it's done, pour the sauce in, let it reduce about a minute or so, then toss everything back in, toss it well and onto the plate.

Depending on what you mean by sugar, I also have a sugar free sweet and sour sauce that we love, although we usually use it for dipping. Just take a small can of pineapple juice (4 oz I think), reduce it until it's almost gone. It should be super thick and clinging to the sides and bottom of the pan. Add a Tbs or two of vinegar (sometimes I use rice, sometimes white, white gives a sharper "sour"), and a small dash of soy sauce. Stir it really well, scraping down the clingy pineapple juice. The vinegar and soy should rehydrate it so it's a nice thick sauce. In our house, this gets paired with chinese hot mustard.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

what about using honey instead


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Thank you, twopinknoblue and cristeen, both those recipes sound delicious!

Honey I want to avoid because it assimilates into the body and spikes blood sugar just as quickly as sugar. I am definitely going to try out both the recipes suggested though!

Now to get to the store for veggies and tofu...


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

Fresh ginger, garlic, soy sauce, dry sherry, corn starch, vegetable broth, hot pepper flakes


----------

